# fuel cell



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

im getting a fuel cell for my car but i need some advice. im going for a jaz products cell that holds about 12 gallons with a sender unit included. i understand they dont make a sender unit in the 6-80 ohm range so i will have to buy a seperate fuel gauge. is this correct?

the other thing i was wondering is why there are 3 outlets on it?

is this one suitable for me? my car is going to be used for street/track use
Jaz 252-012-01 - Jaz Products Pro Street Fuel Cells - Overview - SummitRacing.com

any help would be great

cheers
jaz


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

anyone? id love to get this ordered


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

If you want to use this as your only tank and if you want to run 2 pumps you'll need more than 3 fittings in the tank.

2 outlets to your pumps, a return from the fuel pressre reg and a breather/roll over valve. 

Rob


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

What's wrong with the stock tank???

Unless I was replacing with a proper bag tank for track or a mini fuel cell for drag I'd leave it well alone. Under the floor so low CoG.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Without knowing what sender unit you have its hard to guess, but the autometer ones are calibrated to the specific correct guage.
I mean, you need the right sender + the right guage, as they are not interchangable.
You cant just buy any old sender and any old guage.
6-80ohm might be a standard gm or ford, Im not sure, but you should be able to match it to a guage.
I dont know how clever you are with a multimeter / maybe you can adjust it to suit a guage...
Or just buy one thats a sender and guage..

3 holes are 
Supply / Return / Vent


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> 3 holes are Supply / Return / Vent


Not in the tank he's looking at.

The one in his picture is designed for 2 pumps going to a carb.


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

the tanks come with a sender and they tell you the ohm range so its just the case of getting a specific gauge.

i want to replace the stock tank as i will be running a fuel cell and big fuel system in the future for when i get an rb30 in the engine bay. to mount the cell i want to fit it in an aluminium floor to save weight and so that it opens up some space underneath so i can have some trick diffusers fitted underneath. so since its a bare shell at the moment and im doing all the metal work now i thought it made sense to do this now rather than have to cut my floor up at at later date. plus i love the look of a nice fuel cell setup.

can i get a fuel cell that will work with a stock motor and pump etc for now but can be upgraded to work with a high power motor at a later date?

if anyone could reccomend what i need out of the jaz products range that would be awesome. (i dont need to say why its gotta be a jaz tank do i? lol)
i apologise for sounding a bit thick in this subject.

cheers
jaz


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

If you like the look of the one in the link it will be fine, just buy a roll over vent/valve from them as well and once you install the valve in the top, you'll have everything you need. 

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Read this http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/134590-fuel-cells.html

The fuel cell in your link is the same as the one I just used, supply from the lh fitting / return to the rh fitting, vented off the top


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

lol cheers glenn, i had already read that when i did a search. stupid question but do they already have a pump or can i use my standard one for now? if so, where the hell does it go?

does the rollover vent/valve go on the top outlet?

thanks guys
jaz


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Will depend on if he wants to run 1 pump or 2.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Jaz.............firstly.......do you want to get rid of the stock tank all together?

If so, do you want to run 1 or 2 external pumps?


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah i want to get rid of it. um 1 is enough for a stage 1 rb26 yeah? cant i fit a standard pump into it for now? or am i being silly again? lol


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

i believe this is suitable for that tank? 
Jaz 834-006-11 - Jaz Products Fuel Cell Tip Over Valves - Overview - SummitRacing.com


----------

